# Windows 11 launches



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2021)

Hmmm...








						Windows 11 launches with redesigned start menu
					

Microsoft's latest operating system is being offered as a free upgrade from Tuesday.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Do we really need another? I'd like to get back to XP!


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 6, 2021)

It is beginning to look a lot like the macOS.
And I hate that.
But it might make me buy a new laptop in about six months [when they bring out the first round of bug fixes].


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 6, 2021)

Given reports are that a lot of computers won’t be able to run Windows 11 and Windows 10 was declared the last operating system with only updates from now on,  I can’t help wondering if Microsoft are getting a backhander from hardware manufacturers.


----------



## Astro Pen (Oct 6, 2021)

Then there is the question of deep state backdoors and profiling generally. Especially now  that google has agreed to report the use of requested search terms to the US government 








						Government secretly orders Google to track anyone searching certain names, addresses, and phone numbers
					

The U.S. government is reportedly secretly issuing warrants for Google to provide user data on anyone typing in certain search terms, raising fears that innocent online users could get caught up in serious crime investigations at a greater frequency than previously thought.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 7, 2021)

Astro Pen said:


> Then there is the question of deep state backdoors and profiling generally. Especially now  that google has agreed to report the use of requested search terms to the US government
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. At least they asked first. I've always assumed that the government [wherever you are] was listening in all the time.


----------



## farntfar (Oct 7, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> I've always assumed that the government [wherever you are] was listening in all the time.



Yes. We already knew you thought that.
Don't worry. You are already on our little list! (Quite a big list now, actually)


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 9, 2021)

Not used Windows 11 yet, but there is talk of it being adopted at work, so I expect we will see it rolled out to those that want it soon.
I doubt I take it up on my work laptop yet, but I may spin up a VM with it to see how it feels


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 10, 2021)

Moonbat said:


> Not used Windows 11 yet, but there is talk of it being adopted at work, so I expect we will see it rolled out to those that want it soon.
> I doubt I take it up on my work laptop yet, but I may spin up a VM with it to see how it feels


You know things are rough when they have to put it up for adoption.
Oh: you didn't mean it that way, did you.

I'm sure I'll have to get something at work with it since there is a strong likelihood that someone will put our software on it and then have problems that I will need to know about prior to the phone call.

While I'm here and this is probably pertinent even to windows 11.

I've had several occasions to use some of these chip drive computers. The buyer seemed to think 32 gigs of drive space was going to be fine.
NOT. Our software takes up 100 megs and that was all I ever put on those computers. Within a year or year and half every one of those 32 gig drives were out of space just from the updates that came in. After fighting through the knowledgebase I found where all the space was going and how to optimize it--however every thing they suggested and even removing anything I could possibly remove; the computers had all rendered themselves useless. No more updates and I had to take all the productive application out. However; they are still useful for web browsing(most of the time). I have even tried to install a memory card into them and though I was able to get one working that way--it doesn't always work out.

At home I have a google version of this with no large OS overhead that I've had for years(when they first came out)now and just recently Google sent a message that they were not supporting that version of Chrome book anymore.

The point is that if you are looking at tablets or notebook computers with chip memory hard drives then you should make sure it has at least 64 gigs of memory to start; but my recommendation to the buyer at work is not to get them unless it has 128gigs of memory in that hard drive.

I'm sure with the exponential voracity of these OS's that Windows 11 will be much worse..


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 10, 2021)

I use Classic Shell on top of Windows 10 so it can look like any previous version I want, currently 7.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 10, 2021)

farntfar said:


> You are already on our little list!


And not only yours... so there's absolutely _nothing_ to worry about....


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Oct 10, 2021)

tinkerdan said:


> The buyer seemed to think 32 gigs of drive space was going to be fine.


The purpose of the small memory is to force people to use the cloud. The small memory computer is a terminal that connects you to the cloud. Its easy to bypass by using a large flash drive, which forces you to have a backup of your stuff independent of the computer and the cloud. When they start taking the peripheral connections off the computers and make it all bluetooth that would force the use of the cloud for a lot of people. And probably a lot of equipment upgrades. Would manufacturers make bluetooth flashdrives? By removing the ability to physically plug in flash drives that might improve the security situations for some companies and perhaps boost cloud connections. Security wise if a computer is only a terminal and all the important data and programs are in the cloud, that would conceivably make it easier to protect your data, at a complete loss of privacy. Someday microjunk will probably make file explorer only available through the cloud.
Back To The Past! Waiting for the reintroduction of stand alone word processors and graphic printing stations.


----------



## Dave (Oct 10, 2021)

Astro Pen said:


> Then there is the question of deep state backdoors and profiling generally. Especially now  that google has agreed to report the use of requested search terms to the US government
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are large parts of the internet that Google doesn't search, and I'm not talking about the 'dark web', just paywalls, company intranets, and private clubs. Given that SFFChronicles was itself flagged for having a writer's thread discussing medieval torture methods, all that this means is that even more of the internet will become hidden behind walls. I liked the internet much better when it was an uncharted territory that you never knew what you'd find on the next "surf."


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 11, 2021)

Robert Zwilling said:


> The purpose of the small memory is to force people to use the cloud.


That would be great if it worked that way--check and see how much space your online Microsoft applications take on the hard drive--no no the whole thing is wrought in error because the initial small system geared to online apps that you talk about can't exist on the 32 gig system because of the way updates are maintained on the computer. Even removing the online several gigs of apps there wasn't enough room to do updates anymore and eventually the failure in each of those computers resulted in it becoming inoperable to a large extent.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 11, 2021)

I remember reading that, for Windows 10, it was advised that the user set aside at least 10 gig for updates. 

As for me, I’ve decided not to go to Windows 11. I’m tired of the bullcrap (no doubt MS will be claiming that 11 is the last OS soon enough…only to hit with Win 12 shortly thereafter) so I think the Win 10 computer will be my last. I only bought it to run the music software I wanted and most else of what I do can be done on tablets and I’ll just ensure I buy one that doesn’t use Windows. I’m not prepared to shell out for a new PC just to run Windows 11.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 14, 2021)

Was pottering around on my Windows 10 PC today and I thought it was a reasonably powered beast. I wanted to ensure plenty of memory, space etc for my recording. It’s 13 months old and I decided to check out compatibility for Win 11. For anybody that’s interested, you can find out by going to the update/security section of Settings. 

Guess what? Not able to run Windows 11. I didn’t bother going any further and checking why it’s not compatible because this had just made me more certain. that I won’t be taking the Win 11 route.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Oct 14, 2021)

Same here. I bought my Windows PC 16 months ago and was surprised to see today my machine wasn't compatible. Not that I had any intentions of upgrading my PC. I use this PC only for games that only run on Windows and not on Linux. For everything else I use a PC running on Linux.

Anyway, if these games follow the 'upgrades' of Windows it would not surprise if within a year the newest games require W11. With that in mind I was curious why my PC wasn't compatible. Well, it turns out my PC doesn't qualify because I don't have a Microsoft account, that's why.

In a way I pity Microsoft and their narrow minded approach. But not enough to sign up for an account.


----------



## MartinC (Oct 16, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> Was pottering around on my Windows 10 PC today and I thought it was a reasonably powered beast. I wanted to ensure plenty of memory, space etc for my recording. It’s 13 months old and I decided to check out compatibility for Win 11. For anybody that’s interested, you can find out by going to the update/security section of Settings.
> 
> Guess what? Not able to run Windows 11. I didn’t bother going any further and checking why it’s not compatible because this had just made me more certain. that I won’t be taking the Win 11 route.


Hi, given the age of your PC it's likely that TPM 2.0 (security chip) hasn't been enabled in your BIOS, not all manufacturers had it enabled but is a fairly straightforward process to check and enable it if needed. Enable TPM 2.0 on your PC


----------



## Pyan (Oct 16, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> Guess what? Not able to run Windows 11. I didn’t bother going any further and checking why it’s not compatible because this had just made me more certain. that I won’t be taking the Win 11 route.


Same here. Well, that's a weight off my mind, given the problems I've always had updating from Windows 95 to the present day...


----------



## Vince W (Oct 31, 2021)

I got a new W10 computer a few months ago to run my DAW and it's been nothing but trouble so I've bit the bullet and jumped straight into W11. It sucks but it sucks a tiny bit less than W10. I hate the look and the 'menu' system. Frankly if I could get Cubase to run reliably on FreeBSD I would burn W11 off entirely and stick with FBSD; ideally with a DAW running in emacs. Emacs is a great OS it just needs a decent editor.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Nov 1, 2021)

Come back Windows 7, all is forgiven!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2021)

Reported in a recent issue of Computer Active. 
Windows 11 has start menu and file explorer bugs. This leaves users unable to type anything after opening the start menu. File Explorer suffers from memory leakage and can grab up to 1G of RAM, causing  some machines to run extremely slowly.

Microsoft acknowledged the existence of these bugs in September but released Win 11 in October with no fix in place. Surely the right thing to do would be to delay the launch until the problem was sorted.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 1, 2021)

That's never been the MS way. They seem to rely on their early adopters as beta testers.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Nov 1, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> They seem to rely on their early adopters as beta testers.


Its a big work force they don't have to pay for their services. Its the concept of using other peoples money. The problems seem more like there is a huge divide opening up between what equipment people have and what they can run windows in. Perhaps microzap has reached a point where they are unintentionally voluntarily turning themselves into a niche product. For my artwork I use use styles that can use older versions of windows on old machines that never go online. The original versions of photoshop need only a few hundred meg of ram, which is all the allowable ram the machine can handle anyway. And you can install as many copies in as many machines as you want. With a set up like that, it is the creativity of the user that makes the artwork, not the creativity of the program. A person is either using the machine as a tool, or the machine is using the person as a tool. Though for medical purposes I would definitely prefer a smart machine that can use as much plastic as it needs to.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Nov 5, 2021)

Has anyone installed Windows 11, yet? I have the install icon sitting on the corner of my computer, but haven't clicked on it. I will eventually upgrade, but I haven't seen anything about it that actually seems motivating to me. Any early adopter feedback?


----------



## Vince W (Nov 5, 2021)

I did.

It sucks but it sucks a hair less than W10. The user interface is more and less Apple-centric if that's possible. It is a shade more stable than W10 but that's about it so far. If I didn't need this machine to run Cubase I would burn windows off it forever. install FreeBSD, and look back only to laugh.


----------



## biodroid (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm just concerned my Steam games will stop working or any of my games in fact.


----------

